# Fright Zone's 2005 Yard Haunt ToT Video



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

As long as I was at it I went back to the 2005 tape and uploaded an edited version to youtube. I updated the [nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWterJJjhsM[/nomedia].

From the video description: A cavalcade of some of the 250 Trick-or-Treaters a.k.a. ToT's that graced our first-annual yard haunt display. A modest display featuring a Kmart Flying Ghost and sheet ghost lit via blacklight bolts, a 36" posable skeleton in a ToT's flame witch costume with cauldron and chilled fog, blinking eyes, luminaries and a remote control SFX speaker. Visually low to the ground with an attempt to frame the space. Learned from it and built taller props, a boarder and cemetery fence with an entry archway to maintain traffic flow in 2006. Fun to see all the costumes in this one. Floodlights started out pointed up to photograph ToT's with the display then later were pointed down strafing the ground giving a creepier look but harder to photograph. This was my Grandma's last Halloween. We were able to do one more at her house seen in the video "Halloween Yard Haunt 2006 Trick-or-Treaters."


----------

